# I'm Starting to Hear the Difference Between Early/Late Mozart



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I can hear the maturity in his later symphonies, though I still adore his first, it's so fun!


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I can hear the maturity in his later symphonies, though I still adore his first, it's so fun!


I remember going through that phase. And the amazing thing is: Mozart is just as amazing in his early symphonies.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

La finta giardiniera (all recitatives omitted):


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

There has been a thread on the early symphonies recently: Mozart Early Symphonies


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


> La finta giardiniera (all recitatives omitted):


Watching that made my evening. What a flipping genius he was. And he was just getting started...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I can hear the maturity in his later symphonies, though I still adore his first, it's so fun!


That is not so strange Captain, it's you own maturity, and no this is not offending.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I can hear the maturity in his later symphonies, though I still adore his first, it's so fun!


Cool!

I'm a bit miffed that he died so young. Imagine the music he'd have created had he lived another 35 years.

Here: from the year he died - Adagio & Rondo for Glass Harmonica, Flute, Oboe, Viola & Cello in C minor.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

pianozach said:


> Cool!
> 
> I'm a bit miffed that he died so young. Imagine the music he'd have created had he lived another 35 years.
> 
> Here: from the year he died - Adagio & Rondo for Glass Harmonica, Flute, Oboe, Viola & Cello in C minor.


All the concertos for glass harmonica.... lost.... lost.... forever lost.... :devil:


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

pianozach said:


> Cool!
> 
> I'm a bit miffed that he died so young. Imagine the music he'd have created had he lived another 35 years.


Quite - I think it was Jane Glover that referred to his early death as "the greatest disaster in the history of music"

Of the great composers who have died young - I think only Schubert's death at 31 comes close if we imagine what posterity lost.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

hammeredklavier said:


> There has been a thread on the early symphonies recently: Mozart Early Symphonies


Yes - I started that thread after waking up to the reality that the early symphonies are worth listening to for reasons other than who composed them. In particular the Brilliant Classics disc with symphonies 14-17 period performances.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

PlaySalieri said:


> Of the great composers who have died young - I think only Schubert's death at 31 comes close if we imagine what posterity lost.


One of many parallels between both: https://www.jstor.org/stable/1004029


----------

